# Hygrophila/Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar'



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

A few months back I bought a plant listed as Hygrophila sp. 'Bihar'. From the pubescent stems, leaves, and such, Cavan and I suspect it's actually a Staurogyne. Well, we're one step closer today to figuring it out, as I finally got a flower:









Anyone have any idea what this plant is?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

no idea what it is, but great job getting a flower! nice pics
I have this one also and its about to break the surface. This one can get very large.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Adam! Yeah, submersed this plant is almost unusable in all but the largest of aquariums. The leaves get huge, and it grows like a weed. I think it's just the unique leaf shape that makes it interesting...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no ideas to it's ID, but it looks similar to another Hygro I found in Chambers County that I was considering trying except for it's very large size. Definitely not the same plant though.

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It sure doesn't look like a _Hygrophila_ to me. Information on the Asian _Staurogyne_ is pretty hard to come by, but I'm pretty sure that's what it is.


----------

